# New DGT6000



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

My new DGT6000 is in. I AM excited. I stopped by last night to pick it up. I knew I would have some problems getting it in the my pickup. With its larger tires, it is a brute. It turns out that a Ford Ranger Extended Cab can handle the tractor or the 54" deck but not both. I brought the deck home and will get the tractor today.

There was a problem. I requested that the deck be left off the tractor so that I could tranport it. They lost the box with guage wheels, instructions and video! The deparment manager was good though. She offered me $150 for the extra trip(s) that would cause me. Just as I was leaving she came running out to give me the box. She found it near the register in the department. She still offered me $50 for making me wait for an hour at the store while they looked for it. I thought that was fair.

I need to get the tractor and deck to my property "up north" about 185 miles from home. When I got home last night, I moved the deck to my Chevy Cavalier. The rear seat folds down. There is about 5'6" behind the front seats that way. Perfect for the deck. My brother will drive Chevy up. I'll take the tractor in the Ford Pick Up. He has ramps up north. I hope we don't have a problem getting it off!!

Grinning from ear to ear
Paul Brown


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new GT! :thumbsup: Don't forget to post some pictures.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Congrarts Paul, you will enjoy it I am sure.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats on the new 'beast' paul.. post some photos when you get it all home and together...


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

*New Beast - a few questions*

I'll send photos when I have them.

I have been monitoring the threads on the Johnny Bucket and have asked John Scheele for photos. He sent me 5 great shots of the JBj mounted to a DGT6000. It looks like the current version has two Bear Actuators, one for lift and the other for dump. The hardware looks very rugid. I am waiting for a reply from Quik Way to see if they plan to make one soon. More later.

Does anyone use a rotary broom attachment? My property has a lot of connifers and it takes forever to rake up the needles and cart them away. I have also looked at the Sears tow behind lawn sweeper but the front mounted broom looks like it would work better. Any thoughts?

Is the electric lift for the mower deck still available? I have looked at the Sears website but can't find it. I do see the electric assist for the Sleeve Hitch.

What is the current thinking on good oil and oil filters for my 27 HP Kohler Pro. I think it uses the same filter as the 25 and 26 Hp. Doesn't it?

Thanks,

Paul Brown


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

With respect to the oil Paul; I would follow what the operator's manual calls for. Buy GOOD quality oil filters and oil that meet the specs call for and you will be fine. I wouldn't use any synthetic oil until you get at least 50 hours on the engine though.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

*pull behind sweeper*

i have a pull behind sweeper Brinly 42" It works very well.. picks up leaves (but fills up quck doing leaves) and does a great job on grass.. i also use it to sweep the hot top after the winter sand/salt has been put down..

the brinly unit breaks down and folds up against a wall for storage... Ive had it for going on 5 seasons now and have not had a problem with it.. 


home depot sells them.

Re Oil: i switched over to mobil 1 after i hit 50 hours...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
The electric lift for the deck is a special order from AYP through Sears the part # is 71 24245 find a dept manager as most salespeople don't get it right. Mine was ordered and then re-ordered by the manager.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

If you get a manual sleeve hitch for the DGT6K, you can mock up some kind of brackets for an actuator if you want the rear electric lift.
You could source the proper actuator, wiring harness and switch from John at JB. I believe it is the same one used for the power dump, at least the orientation looks right.

Congrats on the new wheels. Its a lot of fun.

SnowMower


----------

